# [GELÖST]Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!



## zuogolpon (17. Juni 2011)

*[GELÖST]Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!*

Hallo,

Wie einige sicherlich gestern Abend gemerkt haben, gab es zumindest in NRW heftige Gewitterstürme. 
Ich war dabei das Haus zu verlassen, als es anfing. Da beobachtete ich einen Blitz der scheinbar direkt über dem Haus einschlug...

Als ich dann zurückkam, musste ich feststellen, dass ich kein Internet mehr am PC hatte.
Beim Blick auf den Switch, an dem 5 PCs hängen, fallen mir dann die nicht leuchtenden LEDs auf. Also Switch abgeraucht. Anderer fix reingemacht und schwupps: Das Internet lief tadellos zum Test per Ethernet am Laptop.

Am stationären PC allerdings immernoch nichts. Offenbar hat die Überspannung den LAN port kaputt gemacht, schließlich schreibe ich gerade von einem Laptop, das dasselbe Kabel nutzt wie der PC normalerweise.


Ich hab mich mal umgehört und gelesen, dass das tatsächlich vorkommt. Mein P6T Deluxe hat jedoch 2 Anschlüsse.
Der kaputte wird unter Windows nicht mehr angezeigt, der andere zeigt nur eine 'eingeschränkte' Verbindung an...

Eigentlich müsste dieser doch noch funktionieren. Wieso kann er keine Verindung zum Inet herstellen, sondern nur zum Netzwerk?


----------



## zøtac (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!*

Du stellst fragen^^
Aber bei Überspannung durch Gewitter sollte meines Wissens die Hausratversicherung aufkommen, zu reparieren ist da denk ich nichts mehr


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!*

Du musst den anderen genau so einstellen wie den vorherigen, also IP Adresse etc.

Ansonsten einfach beides (IPv4) auf Automatisch beziehen stellen


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2011)

Würde eher seine Versicherung kontaktieren. Die sollte den Schaden übernehmen.


----------



## Saab-FAN (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!*

Versicherung kontaktieren und eine Steckdosenleiste mit Überspannungsschutz auch für LAN-Kabel anschaffen. Ich hab son Teil hier und hatte seitdem keine Elektronik mehr zerballert bekommen. 
Kostet ca. 40€, aber das isses mir für meine Gaming-Maschine dann auch wert.


----------



## FrittenFett (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!*

"Ja hallo, Versicherung, mein PC ist jetzt durchs Gewitter kaputt. Hat 1000€ gekostet"
Wäre doch lustig, wenn die dir das ersetzen.


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!*

 wäre doch funny  Nein das kann schon passieren das da was durchschmort usw ^^ Bei mir wurde der auch schonmal geschrottet samt netzteil + Notebook !
Danach war die Festplatte mit 10000V formatiert


----------



## Bierseppi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!*

also ich dneke mal da ist der internet controller auf dem board kaputt gegangen aber ich hab letztens gelesen, dass die auch mit der zeit kaputt gehen und man sich einfach ne netzwerkkarte kaufen sollte. also netzwerkkarte rein und los gehts  und mit der versicherung kann man auch mal reden


----------



## OctoCore (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!*

Auf die Schnelle die passende Webseite.


----------



## zuogolpon (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!*

Danke euch allen. Ich kontaktiere mal meine Versicherung. Vielleicht gibts ja dann ein neues Board^^


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!*

Viel Spaß ^^


----------



## zuogolpon (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!*

Ok, ich konnte meinen zweiten LAN port mit ein paar Konfigurationen wieder zur Netzwerkerkennung überreden. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## watercooled (17. Juni 2011)

Board tauschen, da wird Der netzwerkkontroller nen Schlag haben...


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> "Ja hallo, Versicherung, mein PC ist jetzt durchs Gewitter kaputt. Hat 1000€ gekostet"
> Wäre doch lustig, wenn die dir das ersetzen.


 
Wieso sollten die das nicht machen ? dafür hat man sie und zahlt nicht gerade wenig dafür.


----------



## Conqi (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gewitter = LAN port zerschossen!*

Aber ob die den wegen nem kaputten Netzwerk-Port komplett bezahlen? ich denke nicht


----------

